# So what's the real reason The Unites States of America turned on Britney Spears?



## kfjng (May 8, 2020)

The woman literally created and birthed the mainstream careers of Justin Timberlake and Christina Aguilera for so many to enjoy, and this is the thanks she gets???

Their talent means nothing because lots of largely talented people never make it:

When people say Baby One More Time solidified bubblgeum pop in the top 40 the next two years, that translates to Britney Spears giving the aforementioned boy-bander a bigger platform, with her subsequently literally creating a solo career for him with an ex-girlfriend look a like in a music video...





As for Christina, yeah she can sing. But so can lots of people. She only got her mainstream fame by following in bubblegum-pop footsteps.





And had Oscar and Grammy winner Glen Hansard (Once, 2007) wrote the following song, everyone here would never hesitate to deem it a masterpiece:





It's certainly worth pointing out since some of the favorites here-who happen to be her contemporaries-have never composed a hit song in their entire career:









(1:50)





Thoughts???


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Positive or negative?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Christina Aguilera......Pittsburgh, Pa. Girl.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

BS did her own self in. I enjoy some of her work.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't know it was a national issue.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*kfjng

Posts: 1*



Fake controversy.

*Britney Spears* (38): 9 Top 10 albums in a row. In fact, her first four albums hit #1. Her last, released in 2016 hit #3. The rest were in the Top 5.

Yeah, she had a meltdown. Major meltdown. Her finances are still in conservatorship (now run by her father), and there's a great deal of controversy about THAT. BIG, BIG scandal.

But she was doing quite well up to a year ago. Her Las Vegas contract for 2019 had her making over $500,000 per show, which would have made her the highest paid act on the Las Vegas Strip.

She gets occasional co-writing credit on some of her songs, although the writing credits seem more like a shopping list of collaborators. On her last two albums she gets co-writing credit on almost all of the songs. Once *Elvis Presley* became a sensation, having him record your song meant giving him a co-writing credit. Pretty standard. Royalties on song sales add up. I imagine Britney has a similar arrangement.

But she was still on top until 2019.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The American podcast Hooked on Pop, hosted by someone classically trained, did a segment on Britney Spears, particularly the song Hit Me Baby, analyzing both the song and her vocal technique. The host was pretty impressed with her. That was in 2018.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

They found out she was behind those Shreds videos?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

So, that said, Britney's fame was a combination of things . . . Her looks and camera presence was superlative.

The actual music didn't hurt either. Her hits, indeed, all the songs on her first few albums, were a "manufactured" product . . . that sound came from a producer, and it was a very good sound. Heavy bubble gum. Who knew?

So, she still has a legion of dedicated fans, although some soup-of-the-day fans moved on.

I like the *South Park* episode ("Britney's New Look") that uses her as a prop for an exposé on how the public embraces, then abandons, their celebrities.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder if OP turns up one of this days


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome, and congratulations to kfjng on your first post here.

Er … now, can anyone point me to the exit ramp for this thread?


----------

